# [X] X Error : invalid Pixmap or Window parameter [solved]

## mobidyc

Bonjour,

je n'arrive pas à lancer d'application X, j'ai oujours un message d'erreur et rien ne s'affiche:

pas d'écran dessus donc, c'est pou du x-forwarding mais je ne suis pas sur que cela change grand chose au problème.

messages d'erreur:

```

$> xclock

X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)

  Major opcode of failed request:  55 (X_CreateGC)

  Resource id in failed request:  0x156

  Serial number of failed request:  1

  Current serial number in output stream:  3

$> xterm 

X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)

  Major opcode of failed request:  55 (X_CreateGC)

  Resource id in failed request:  0x156

  Serial number of failed request:  1

  Current serial number in output stream:  3

```

j'ai pourtant installé les packages suivants:

```

$> equery l xorg

[ Searching for package 'xorg' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.2 (0)

```

voici les infos de portage:

```

$> emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) D CPU 3.06GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 11 Oct 2007 01:47:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="C"

LC_ALL="C"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups fortran gdbm gpm iconv isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

que pourrait-il me manquer ?

google est pas très bavard concernant cette erreur

--

MobidycLast edited by mobidyc on Wed Nov 07, 2007 6:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loopx

Heu... c'est xorg-x11 le nom exact normalement...

essaye de l'emerger pour voir si ca fait pareil ...

----------

## mobidyc

 *mobidyc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai pourtant installé les packages suivants:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

aure chose ?

--

Mobidyc

----------

## mobidyc

bon personne le savait apparemment mais en plus de l'optin -X il faut rajouter l'option -Y pour ajouter le mode Trusted X11 Forwarding

voila

----------

## xaviermiller

ou mettre à jour /etc/conf.d/ssh/ssh_conf et /etc/conf.d/ssh/sshd_conf  :Wink: 

----------

